# From Electronic to Mech :) What do I want



## LandyMan (22/12/14)

Ok, so since getting the REO, and running the Atlantis on Mech Mode on the Smok BEC Pro, I reckon it is time to look at a Tubular Mech Mod, and get rid of the BEC Pro and the SVD. I will keep the iStick for stealth vaping.

I prefer stainless steel/brushed, not a big fan of copper mods. What would you guys suggest I look at?

Thanks


----------



## Andre (22/12/14)

When I used tube mechs I loved the Launcher V2 (https://www.fasttech.com/p/1527300) and the Smoktech Magneto (http://vapeking.co.za/smoktech-magneto-v2-telescopic-mechanical-mod.html).
But there are so many around now I am glad I do not have to make a choice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (22/12/14)

Magneto V2 hands down Bud!
Solid construction and hits like an angry wife with a Bauer pan!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (22/12/14)

I'll never go back to tube mods again (although I'm keeping my Launcher V2 as a backup). Box mods are just better for me. Busy designing and building my own atm. Will share when finished.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> Ok, so since getting the REO, and running the Atlantis on Mech Mode on the Smok BEC Pro, I reckon it is time to look at a Tubular Mech Mod, and get rid of the BEC Pro and the SVD. I will keep the iStick for stealth vaping.
> 
> I prefer stainless steel/brushed, not a big fan of copper mods. What would you guys suggest I look at?
> 
> Thanks



Hi @LandyMan

I never really got into tube mech mods but did have two of them.

Just a couple of things you may want to consider

- side firing versus bottom firing - personally I prefer side firing. Some bottom firing tube mods need to be locked before you put them down on the table so they don't fire with the weight pressing down, or become "wobbly".

- check if it can adjust in size to fit a smaller battery or if that option is available if you want to carry it around and need a smaller size. Not all of them allow you to do this.

That Launcher that Andre mentioned I think is perfect, since the firing button is recessed at the bottom, so you can put it down without worrying. 

I still prefer the box mod form factor from a practicality point of view. But a nice atty on a nice tube does look really cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (22/12/14)

Heya, I'm a big fan of the Hades 26650 Mech Mod. Absolutely love it, it's my daily vaping device... I don't use anything else anymore, hehe
I have the polished stainless steel version, but I have seen a couple of shops offering it in different setups, for instance, I have seen a copper one, and I have also seen one that looks like it has been anodised a weird black colour, I know this is Stainless steel and not actually anodized, but it looks like it has been anodized... If that makes sense, hehe

Good luck finding your perfect device....


----------



## MarkDBN (22/12/14)

Smoktech Fury S is a well priced authentic solid little tube. Hits like a thunderbolt when clean. You can get the 18650 and if you want a stealth Vape just order the 18350 tube.


----------



## Ollie (22/12/14)

@LandyMan 

Ill Just leave this here




SMOK Magneto II - Aspire Atlantis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> @LandyMan
> 
> Ill Just leave this here
> 
> ...



Where is "here", so I can swing by and pick it up

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

How about Chi You clone. I Got my Chi You this morning and loving it so far.


----------



## JW Flynn (22/12/14)

Just got the Nemisis for my wife, what a lovely little mech mod... when all you have been using is a 26650 mod, the 18650 mod feels so small, lol, in my big hands it's almost a stealth vape also, lolzzz

I could recommend it to anyone who is looking for a mech mod... is compatible with basically all the batteries you are able to get in SA including those small 18350's lol

Just look what this guy looks like with a mutation x on top of it... Pretty!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/14)

I have tried more than a few Mech Mods and none of them lasted very long in my possession... granted it was back in my early vaping journey when I didn't really understand the mech mod scenario... I didn't like any of the clones and hated most of the bottom buttons that rattled. Then @Andre showed me a side fire button mech mod from Greece which I ordered and subsequently love... also I have a Vicious Ant Phenom which is outstanding despite Phil's review... @paulph201 played with it today and he wants one big time! Both the Greek Sirrius II and the Phenom are authentics and quite pricey (but well worth it)... but if you looking for something more reasonable then I would recommend the Aspire CF Mod for sure!


----------



## Arctus (22/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> Ok, so since getting the REO, and running the Atlantis on Mech Mode on the Smok BEC Pro, I reckon it is time to look at a Tubular Mech Mod, and get rid of the BEC Pro and the SVD. I will keep the iStick for stealth vaping.
> 
> I prefer stainless steel/brushed, not a big fan of copper mods. What would you guys suggest I look at?
> 
> Thanks



W.r.t. preferring stainless steel, spare a thought for electrical conductivity.
I personally prefer the look of stainless myself, I don't like the patina'd look on either copper or brass tubes and the cleaning to keep them shiny is way too much effort.
Check out the electrical conductivity chart: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_resistivity_and_conductivity
(scroll down for the chart), copper, brass, even aluminium are all better conductors than stainless.

This means more of your batteries power gets to the atty/dripper, essentially it "hits harder", (ps, I personally loathe that term) 

There is a mod with the best of both worlds, my personal favorite the Stingray X, it has copper sleeving inside for electrical conductivity and stainless on the outside for looks, with only a little copper showing through to keep clean.

If you do decide to go for a straight stainless mod, get some conductive copper tape and run it up the inside of the mod from top threads to bottom threads to aid with electrical conductivity. (although most copper tapes aren't too thick, just make sure that your battery still slides in easily once the tape is in place)
http://za.rs-online.com/web/c/adhesives-sealants-tapes/tapes/copper-tapes/ Just ensure that the copper tape you choose is conductive, not all of them are.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (22/12/14)

Arctus said:


> W.r.t. preferring stainless steel, spare a thought for electrical conductivity.
> I personally prefer the look of stainless myself, I don't like the patina'd look on either copper or brass tubes and the cleaning to keep them shiny is way too much effort.
> Check out the electrical conductivity chart: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_resistivity_and_conductivity
> (scroll down for the chart), copper, brass, even aluminium are all better conductors than stainless.
> ...



I agree with you on the Stingray X mod. She's a thing of beauty indeed. And great conductivity.


via iphone


----------



## LandyMan (22/12/14)

Arctus said:


> W.r.t. preferring stainless steel, spare a thought for electrical conductivity.
> I personally prefer the look of stainless myself, I don't like the patina'd look on either copper or brass tubes and the cleaning to keep them shiny is way too much effort.
> Check out the electrical conductivity chart: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_resistivity_and_conductivity
> (scroll down for the chart), copper, brass, even aluminium are all better conductors than stainless.
> ...


That Stingray X is a beauty, and the clone from @Sir Vape is really well priced


----------



## johan (22/12/14)

Arctus said:


> W.r.t. preferring stainless steel, spare a thought for electrical conductivity.
> I personally prefer the look of stainless myself, I don't like the patina'd look on either copper or brass tubes and the cleaning to keep them shiny is way too much effort.
> Check out the electrical conductivity chart: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_resistivity_and_conductivity
> (scroll down for the chart), copper, brass, even aluminium are all better conductors than stainless.
> ...



I am so glad you hate this expression as well: "... This means more of your batteries power gets to the atty/dripper, essentially it "hits harder", (ps, I personally loathe that term)"

Thanks to @Rob Fisher, the correct expression is: *" .... provides a more POWERFUL vape"*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Liza Flynn (22/12/14)

JW Flynn said:


> Just got the Nemisis for my wife, what a lovely little mech mod... when all you have been using is a 26650 mod, the 18650 mod feels so small, lol, in my big hands it's almost a stealth vape also, lolzzz
> 
> I could recommend it to anyone who is looking for a mech mod... is compatible with basically all the batteries you are able to get in SA including those small 18350's lol
> 
> ...



Had my first go on this cute little thing and loving it! Thanks hubby

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snape of Vape (23/12/14)

Had a nemesis, button at the bottom that I had to lock the entire time was an issue for me, also had a King mod, can put it down without worrying about it firing as the button sits at the bottom but it's not sticking out.
Like this
https://m.fasttech.com/p/1716600


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

One Gripe with the Chi You clone not a biggy though ill have it sorted out tomorrow. the edges on the fire butten feels sharp and uncomfortable. I am going to my folks tomorrow for Xmas, I'll rip it apart there and drop it into the lathe to round the button edge a little.


----------



## yuganp (24/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> Ok, so since getting the REO, and running the Atlantis on Mech Mode on the Smok BEC Pro, I reckon it is time to look at a Tubular Mech Mod, and get rid of the BEC Pro and the SVD. I will keep the iStick for stealth vaping.
> 
> I prefer stainless steel/brushed, not a big fan of copper mods. What would you guys suggest I look at?
> 
> Thanks


If you like the form factor of the REO forget about tube mods. I started with tube based devices because of the anology tow figs but after getting used to the box shape it now feels natural compared to a CIG like device. Get one of the new regulated devices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

